# Welcome to the Slumber Party!



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

So there has been talk on multiple occasions about a slumber party. Well here it is. The best we can get till I win the lottery and fly you all out. I have noticed that people here loved pictures. So this is here for people to add their pics to the party. In your cute PJ's (lets keep them classy and mod approved), ready for a pillow fight and and/or something delicious to eat. Anything more to bring to the party add them with your pics.  This is a slumber party for the ladies of Dimensions. LET'S PARTY!! 



 







HAHA... it's ok to think I'm a nerd. I already know it.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

oh my gosh this is my favorite thread ever. give me like a half hour and i'm all over this!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

troubadours said:


> oh my gosh this is my favorite thread ever. give me like a half hour and i'm all over this!



Shweet!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ill bring the booze


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ill bring the booze



Awesome! Now we need girls to bring nail polish, sappy movies, ect., and have the boys sneak over and try check out the party.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG SASHA IM GONNA GIT U LOL










will anyone play the oc trivia game with me?





if not, thats cool. i brought some food and movies!





and i can't sleep without this guy :wubu:

ok.... truth or dare???


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

troubadours said:


> OMG SASHA IM GONNA GIT U LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I would rep you but I must give others love before giving you some more! These are great! ANd Mother of god those are my new fave flavor by Doritos!! You rock!

I wanna play! Dare!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 23, 2007)

Dare. I dare myself to put a shitty local band's CD in my butt two years ago.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

eW A BOY *shriek*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> LOL I would rep you but I must give others love before giving you some more! These are great! ANd Mother of god those are my new fave flavor by Doritos!! You rock!
> 
> I wanna play! Dare!!



i dare you to have incredibly nice hair and be really nice and start awesome threads.

oh wait.

(btw, try the zesty taco/chipotle ranch ones they are even better!!!!)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

BOYS?!

I beg to differ. Im a bigger fan of the blue cheese/hot wings. Im a blue cheese lover.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

it's ok, more for me! :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok...if she can bring the owl....can I bring my cat?




Cuz he don't got no balls anymore...so he's kind of one of the girls. :batting: 

but yeah...i'll bring some dark choc caramels and make you guys some homemade sinful caramel popcorn!! 

Oh and I'm first in line to let Sasha do my makeup!!!  





I'm ready!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Oh and I'm first in line to let Sasha do my makeup!!!



Woohoo! I am at your service ma' lady. And Cats are totally allowed. Just no eating the Owl.


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 23, 2007)

Whooohoo!

Truth!

I'm bringing Kellie cause she's my pillow. Oh...and my ferrets. They really enjoy sleeping  

View attachment tamikelliepizza (50).JPG


View attachment my boys (1).JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

pinuptami said:


> Whooohoo!
> 
> Truth!
> 
> I'm bringing Kellie cause she's my pillow. Oh...and my ferrets. They really enjoy sleeping



Thats hawt.


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats hawt.



What can I say, she's cozy!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

damn, I want to come too!!! You sure no guys? LOL!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG HOT GURLS! Are you sure there isn't room for *one* more guy? I bring SNAAAA-AAACKS! 

View attachment SLUMBAH.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey its boys! And Mr. West Coast brings goodies! Let us taste the cookies and get back to you. hehe


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm... he does have cookies....


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 23, 2007)

So? How are my cookies, girls? I baked them myself!


*PFFFT!*


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey now, I can bring the milk...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So? How are my cookies, girls? I baked them myself!
> 
> 
> *PFFFT!*





Actor4hire said:


> Hey now, I can bring the milk...



Come on in boys.  The Milk sealed the deal.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

YEAH BABY!!! The milk always gets them in the end.... :eat1:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 23, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG HOT GURLS! Are you sure there isn't room for *one* more guy? I bring SNAAAA-AAACKS!





BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey its boys! And Mr. West Coast brings goodies! Let us taste the cookies and get back to you. hehe



these two photos, back to back, have the ability to make me spray my grape soda all over the carpet, should the timing be right. fortunately the timing was not right, otherwise i'd have a big purple spot on a light beige carpet. that's bad news. but those pictures are NOT.  


and i SO reserve my spot in this slumbering madness. my camera is getting fixed (_because like the classy gal i am, i dropped it when i was hopelessly tanked a few weeks back_) .... so my fiesty pillow-in-hand pictures can't come for a bit.  


but when they do, you bitches better bring your A-game. it's ON.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 23, 2007)

she caved for milk and cookies....
:huh: 

Well, boys or no boys, I'm keepin the remote dammit!







are those double chunk?!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> and i SO reserve my spot in this slumbering madness. my camera is getting fixed (_because like the classy gal i am, i dropped it when i was hopelessly tanked a few weeks back_) .... so my fiesty pillow-in-hand pictures can't come for a bit.
> 
> 
> but when they do, you bitches better bring your A-game. it's ON.



I was wondering when/if you were going to join the party Jen. 



Missblueyedeath said:


> she caved for milk and cookies....
> :huh:
> 
> Well, boys or no boys, I'm keepin the remote dammit!
> ...



Its ok, we'll kick em' out right before the BIG pillow fight!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was wondering when/if you were going to join the party Jen.



oh my goodness, sash ... of frickin' course. i think my immediate reaction to this thread was NOOOOOO MY CAMERAAAAAAH IS GONNNE! and then i was simply debating for several minutes how to include myself in this action without a worthy photograph of my awesome pjs and polka-dot pillow primed for action.

the funniest thing about this whole camera situation, is that there is actually video of my friend bill taken minutes before the dreadful drunken drop where he tells me i should probably put anything expensive of mine away. caught on camera.  

oh bill, you bastard you.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

And in the morning, im cooking waffles!!!


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2007)

It's not a real slumber party until you get yelled at for letting boys in. :happy:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

Friday said:


> It's not a real slumber party until you get yelled at for letting boys in. :happy:



Eek! We have been busted! Quick boys, hide behind our big asses. Maybe they won't see ya.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Eek! We have been busted! Quick boys, hide behind our big asses. Maybe they won't see ya.



That is the best line I have heard in a long time! LMAO 

It's not a party without my girls!

HugKiss :kiss2:, Assley & BabyJeep 

View attachment phillybash2007130.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

alright turds, why didn't i get an invitation?!

once i find my camera, IT'S ON.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Are we doing it again tonight??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2007)

Let's prank call all the boys we like! ​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> alright turds, why didn't i get an invitation?!
> 
> once i find my camera, IT'S ON.



You better bring it!



Actor4hire said:


> Are we doing it again tonight??



This is a party that never stops! 



LillyBBBW said:


> Let's prank call all the boys we like! ​



Lol... who do we call first? Does anyone have Johnny Depp's number?


----------



## Ash (Aug 23, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So? How are my cookies, girls? I baked them myself!
> 
> 
> *PFFFT!*



Hey...the only farts allowed are high-pitched girl farts, and only accompanied by fits of giggling.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hey...the only farts allowed are high-pitched girl farts, and only accompanied by fits of giggling.



totally.

ashley and i are going to take the raddest slumber party pictures ever at the HB labor day gig...she just doesn't know it yet...


----------



## Ash (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, I so know it.


----------



## Risible (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got a Ouija board! Who wants to channel?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 23, 2007)

Risible said:


> I've got a Ouija board! Who wants to channel?



Me me me! Let's do Elvis...or is that too cliche'?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Dare. I dare myself to put a shitty local band's CD in my butt two years ago.


I don't want to know where the "PLAY" button is.....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 24, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me me me! Let's do Elvis...or is that too cliche'?



Not at all. The King loved to party.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Ahhhh! Party is on!!!


----------



## SummerG (Aug 28, 2007)

Hope I didn't miss the pillow fight!!!!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 28, 2007)

*We don't need invites!!!!! You ever hear of PANTIE RAIDS...*


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2007)

Lmao

this thread is SO nerdy in a very,VERY cool way.Keep up the good work


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 28, 2007)

SummerG said:


> Hope I didn't miss the pillow fight!!!!



Sure didn't. This will be the longest pillow fight ever.  With required cookie breaks.


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh dayum, so boys can go and be with the girls if we brings cookies and Sweets? I'll be bringing this then!!! I know most of you will be likin it, so waddya say Sasha and Troubadours!??!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 29, 2007)

Caine said:


> Oh dayum, so boys can go and be with the girls if we brings cookies and Sweets? I'll be bringing this then!!! I know most of you will be likin it, so waddya say Sasha and Troubadours!??!



gimme that fudge cake. lose the towel. i think you're in :bow:


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

Hooray!!! I am gonna be ablast and have one with you ladies!!!


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 29, 2007)

troubadours said:


> gimme that fudge cake. lose the towel. i think you're in :bow:



Ahaha, yes  I concur.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2007)

It's getting out of hand. Well it's getting inbetween legs


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok on this one you have to say in your head really loudly "SUCK IT"


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 29, 2007)

Gee Berna.... I knew those pictures looked familiar. 

View attachment Last Week 064.JPG


View attachment Last Week 081.JPG


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 29, 2007)

Cuddle Time! 

View attachment DSC01314_Resized.jpg


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 29, 2007)

Hell, im back for more!! Party on ladies!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Gee Berna.... I knew those pictures looked familiar.




Hey you can see my panties in that one pic!!! 


OH good times


----------



## Aurora1 (Aug 29, 2007)

That's it! I'm coming too!


----------



## Ash (Aug 29, 2007)

I love this thread. I promise to contribute loads of awesomeness when I return from Mass.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 30, 2007)

i am sure we would all come too...!!! 
Fat girl pile up, whose bed is strongest???


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hey Ladies....

I'm gonna stay like this.. and let all the blood rush into my head until you let me join in on the fun & activities!!

 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2007)

Are those jello shot stains on those pants?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 30, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Are those jello shot stains on those pants?




I DO BELIEVE THEY ARE!


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i am sure we would all come too...!!!
> Fat girl pile up, whose bed is strongest???



Can I sleep there? it looks comfy, even on the bottom!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Hey Ladies....
> 
> I'm gonna stay like this.. and let all the blood rush into my head until you let me join in on the fun & activities!!
> 
> *



Permission granted Mango.  NO passing out from standing on your head. You would be of no use to us then!


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Hey Ladies....
> 
> I'm gonna stay like this.. and let all the blood rush into my head until you let me join in on the fun & activities!!
> 
> *



Dude... you look so much like my father in the pic it is kinda frightening, I mean minus the whole hand stand thing but everything else identical... kinda weird lol


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Permission granted Mango.  NO passing out from standing on your head. You would be of no use to us then!



actually, i'm sure we could find a few things to do with his motionless, unconscious body


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 30, 2007)

troubadours said:


> actually, i'm sure we could find a few things to do with his motionless, unconscious body


 
Lol... ohhh the devious thoughts in your brain. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

Sasha, Trubadours, you two I would not wanna see together at a bash after hours in later years, thats a bit exciting and very scary at the same time!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 31, 2007)

Caine said:


> Sasha, Trubadours, you two I would not wanna see together at a bash after hours in later years, thats a bit exciting and very scary at the same time!



Well every girl needs a partner in crime.


----------



## Caine (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, thats what I'm afraid of, you two can rob me blind! Just leave on tight clothes and I'm drooling already! mindlessly....


----------



## troubadours (Aug 31, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well every girl needs a partner in crime.



 we'd have some fun *rubs hands together mischeviously; plots*


----------

